# Exposure problems with Canon EOS 70D



## Trevor TRG (Aug 23, 2017)

I have an 18 month old Canon EOS 70D. This morning it was working fine while alternating between Manual and AV modes when it malfunctioned. Now the exposure meter needle, when in any mode other than Manual or Fully Automatic, is fully to the right hand side. All images are totally over-exposed regardless of aperture, shutter speed or ISO settings. Is there something I have set incorrectly, or must I send it in for repair. I think I have a two year warranty, but not certain of this.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 23, 2017)

Check the Exposure Compensation.  Many people accidentally change this.


----------



## Trevor TRG (Aug 23, 2017)

OOPS! How to feel like an idiot. Thanks for the help.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 23, 2017)

No Problem.

I've done it too ... after a few times you tend to check it when you turn the camera on.
It seems to be so easy now on many cameras.  Push the wrong button and/or turn a dial and "oops"  EC is now -3 and everything is off.


----------

